

Ask HN:Software for designing websites - joshuahornby

I can code sites in html5 and css3 but my question is how do real world web designers created such beautiful sites that i can see on dribbble. what is the design process and what software should i be using. Im using a mac by the way.
======
Tangaroa
Most probably start with a mockup in Photoshop/Gimp or Illustrator/Inkscape
and then design the code to make a site look like their mockup. The first step
is to be an artist and have an idea of what you want to see.

